#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Fluid Properties in Excel 64 bits with PRODE

## cmarc

Recently I have upgraded my version of PRODE PROPERTIES to release 1.2 extended,
this version includes several additional models as electrolytic, SAFT (with association) and GERG 2008,
the most interesting feature is the inclusion of both 32 and 64 bits versions of the library in distribution files,
the 64 bits version is required by Excel 2010 64 bits which I utilize in my work,
also I have several custom applications (written in Visual Basic) which are compiled with 32 bits (Visual Basic 2006),


to avoid conflicts between different versions I have installed the 64 bits dll in /System directory of Wiindows 8 64 bits, this works fine for Excel.
For Visual Basic applications (which are 32 bits) I have installed a copy of PRODE dll in the folder of each application, with this configuration all my software can access fluid properties from PRODE library.See More: Fluid Properties in Excel 64 bits with PRODE

----------


## tinom

hi cmarc,
I have installed PRODE PROPERTIES with EXCEL 64 bits under Windows 8,
I plan to upgrade to Windows 8.1 (when available),
I'll post the results.

----------


## cmarc

thanks tinom,
have you installed both 32 and 64 bits versions of PRODE PROPERTIES or only 64 bit version (supposing you have Excel 64) ?

----------


## carlo.stenali

it should work with both 64 bit and 32 bit version of PRODE PROPERTIES (i.e. 64 bit dll for 64 bit applications and 32 bit dll for 32 bit applications)

----------


## josefreitas

pls share. thanks

----------


## metaltribe

where I may download the PRODE?
thank before..,

----------


## carlo.stenali

PRODE PROPERTIES is available from developer

'http://www.prode.com'

there you can download a free version (with some limits).

----------


## Poly Valves

I have installed PRODE with EXCEL 64 bits under Windows 7.
I plan to install to Windows 8 and update version.

----------


## Almart

thanks all for update information about PRODE PROPERTIES,
I have Windows 8 64  with Excel 2010 64 and PRODE PROPERTIES 1.2 64

----------


## rense

have you tested PROPERTIES with LINUX ?

----------


## cmarc

rense,
do you mean in compatibility layer (Wine), 
virtual machine (VBox, KVM etc.)
or have a specific version of PRODE PROPERTIES for Linux ?
All these options (and may be others) are available.

----------


## carlo.stenali

cmarc,
good point,
actually there are many ways to move software on different platforms,
a virtual machine or compatibility layer is a option,
however being PRODE PROPERTIES a C++ application can be compiled to different platforms,
you may ask the developer.

----------


## tmander

thanks for updates

See More: Fluid Properties in Excel 64 bits with PRODE

----------


## mpor

thanks all for the information,
I have PRODE PROPERTIES with EXCEL 64 BITS installed on WINDOWS 8.0
works well.

----------


## asanter

PRODE PROPERTIES installed on Windows 8 64

----------


## cbadia

I have PRODE PROPERTIES with Windows 8.0 64 bit, 
I have also tested on MAC with virtual machine, 
but it's much slower, any solution ?

----------


## Almart

you can run PRODE PROPERTIES under UBUNTU 
(and may be other LINUX versions)
you can contact me for the details of installation.

----------


## abarre

I have PRODE PROPERTIES 64 bits and Excel 2013 64 bits both installed on Windows 8 64 bits,
as far no particular problems to report.

----------


## stawad

I have installed PRODE PROPERTIES on Windows 8 and Excel 2013 64 bit,
it works fine.

----------


## carlo.stenali

for those not familiar with PRODE PROPERTIES I wold add that the different versions are available from developer,
the free version (non commercial applications) available at their site 

'www.prode.com'

installs only on Windows (both 32 and 64 bit versions included)

----------


## tinom

does the distillation column in PRODE PROPERTIES work with Matlab ?
I wish to optimize a design.

----------


## tinom

does the distillation column in PRODE PROPERTIES work with Matlab ?
I wish to optimize a design.

----------


## carlo.stenali

Hi tinom,
yes PRODE PROPERTIES exports the column object in MATLAB (as well as in Excel and other Windows applications)
you can modify (by code, directly in MATLAB) the different parameters and optimize a specific operating point,
Carlo

----------


## mrbeen

hello all,

can any one give me a ASME Journal of Manufacturing Science and Engineering full 1960 to still this data paper.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

please ....

mrbeen
mrbeen789@gmail.com

----------

